
Be a Boat Lifter: A Rising Tide that Lifts Everyone Around You - sethammons
https://sysadvent.blogspot.com/2019/12/day-7-be-boat-lifter-rising-tide-that.html
======
loopz
Too bad for people most don't subscribe to altruism.

~~~
loco5niner
My co-worker does. He's awesome. (boss too)

~~~
loopz
Glad to hear that!

------
mrlambchop
"a sinking ship raises all boats"

Humor aside, I prefer to subscribe to the Harry Potter ear worm and make sure
everyone is aware of it and is comfortable to reach out at any time:

"Help will always be given at Hogwarts, Harry, to those who ask for it"

